

Git-Sleep - Use Your Jawbone to Prevent Sleep Deprived Git Commits - aviflombaum
http://www.gitsleep.com/

======
polarix
You want to be preventing _PUSHES_ , not commits! Commits should be done early
and often to prevent data loss. Edit the commits later.

------
recentdarkness
This is worth an own domain? really?

~~~
thoughtpalette
Right, a link to the repo would've been fine.

